# If I dont have help



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

OK Im gonna have to try and do this timing belt myself, because Idont have the money to repair shop it and I dont have a friend to help me out. So If I need someone to hold the break and put the car in fifth gear, what suggestions do you have. I can put the car in gear to try removing the crank pully, but what about the brakes?
And can you tell me what other parts Im going to need to buy while I replace the belts and water pumps??


----------

